# A little help for the new guy.....



## RabbleRouser241 (Aug 21, 2014)

First of all I would like to say hello....HELLO!

 I am not actually a Furry (or is it Furrie...don't know) I am a cosplayer
I am working on a costume for a gaming convention and need some help

The character I want to portray is Ziggs from league of legends

I need to make the head for this little guy and as you can see he has kind of a stubby little snout that drops into a big Cheshire cat looking grin. I have never made a fursuit before and don't even know where to begin....so here I am reaching out to the Furry community for help.

any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


PS - sorry for the pics I didn't realize just how big they were. also here is a link to a 3D model of the character you can check out http://www.lolking.net/models.php/?champion=115&skin=0


----------



## RabbleRouser241 (Aug 22, 2014)

any help at all anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 23, 2014)

Never made a fursuit myself, but I would suggest looking up how to make a feline fursuit head, then modify it accordingly. 
You could even maybe just commission someone to either make the base for you or to make the whole thing, if you don't mind not doing that bit yourself.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Aug 23, 2014)

For the head I'm going to recommend going with a making your own custom foam base since his muzzle is a little flatter than most cats. Some instructions for how to do that can be found here: http://www.matrices.net/foam.asp The biggest differences I can think of are making the muzzle much smaller and use the thin sheets of foam from craft stores for the ears instead of apostasy foam so the ears don't get chunky.  

There are many different places to look for the fur. He's got a fairly common color and no strange patterns so even a local place like JoAnn's or Hancock's may even have it. You'll probably want something with a staple length of at least 5cm. If the don't there is a stickied thread in this section that talks about materials and has a list of good dealers. 

To make a pattern for the fur you can tightly wrap (get into all the crevices) the head in plastic wrap then use strips of duct tape to completely cover everywhere that will have fur. You can cut this tape off afterward to make a pattern for the fur. While you can hot glue the pieces together but I recommend sewing them if you can. Once you get everything sewn together you can hot glue the fur piece to the base. 

The teeth are going to be the most fun part since you'll probably need to make them out of Sculpty clay. Use the a mix of the semi-translucent with white to get that dentine look. Bake according to the instructions. Depending on the level of detail, you may want to use some brown and yellow along the edges to yellow them. Then give them a layer of clear coat to give them a bit of a shine. Pink Sculpty should work got the gums and nose. 

The helm and goggles are outside of what I have much knowledge. If no one else here can tell you how to make them a general cosplay forum should be able.


----------

